# Aches and Pains



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

One heaping teaspoon ground ginger, one heaping teaspoon ground turmeric, in a glass of liquid of your choice daily (I prefer grapefruit juice). Your welcome.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wish I had the ingredients right now!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great reminder Dave. I get turmeric in pill form as well as ground turmeric and it works well. Ginger in ground form, haven't tried the pill form yet.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am now sure it works, cause I sometimes get lazy and don't take it for a few days, and sure enough, the pain and aches come back. It don't make you feel twenty again, but does reduce some pain.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

You guys have arthritis or sumthin ?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Having problems with the wrong things getting stiff??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

deleted


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A pinch of cortisone injection, a dash of Gabapentin, a dollop of Alieve followed by an 8 oz. glass of libation. It'll cure what ails ya'.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I try to live with the pain , but a good shot of whiskey helps a long way for my when I need to sleep .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> A pinch of cortisone injection, a dash of Gabapentin, a dollop of Alieve followed by an 8 oz. glass of libation. It'll cure what ails ya'.


Better living thu chemistry huh?


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I also try to live with the pain, though my pain is all muscle from a car accident. I gave up on physio and I'm working on strength training those muscles back up to par. It seems to be working much better and much more quickly than all the physio ever did through the years. Lousy money grab. So is this a 'cures all that ails ya' or does it target more of the joint pain?


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

Cultivate and grow marijuana. Learn to use the hemp fibers for ropes and things while using the buds for medicinal purposes. I think 100% of the plant is usable but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

weatherman said:


> Cultivate and grow marijuana. Learn to use the hemp fibers for ropes and things while using the buds for medicinal purposes. I think 100% of the plant is usable but I can't remember for sure.


With all due respect......are you F'n nuts ? Lol !


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

deleted due to facebook


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Aches and pains from a lifetime of saying I can do it............ but probably shouldn't. 3 ruptured disks, 2 bad knees and a bad shoulder and there is not a day that something don't ache. Thanks Dave.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Tylenol #4 works for me, tried the ginger and turmeric, real hard on my stomach.
> 
> End up trading leg and hip pain for stomach/ intestinal pain.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how it was on the stomach.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

weatherman said:


> I think 100% of the plant is usable but I can't remember for sure.


Side effect? :vs_worry:


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Side effect? :vs_worry:


Munchies?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a common thread tying most that are not accident related.

That thread is excessive use, as an example, runners, sever ankle, knee and hip deterioration and associated pain. 

The cartilage has been worn through in many cases, and ligament breakdown also present.

Runners have the most problems, they usually start showing at around age 50 and become progressive, regardless of the fact that they may no longer run.

Bottom line is that a body, like a machine will wear out with extended usage, the pain is like an engine warning light.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Side effect? :vs_worry:


With excess use, permanently slowed mental reaction, some cases, jail time.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Aches and pains from a lifetime of saying I can do it............ but probably shouldn't. 3 ruptured disks, 2 bad knees and a bad shoulder and there is not a day that something don't ache. Thanks Dave.


I'm really sure it'll work for you, if not 100% at least it will decrease the aches a lot. I've never noticed it effecting my digestive system, and would much rather rely on something natural than trying to live on man made chemicals, but hey I guess that's a individual choice? Very best of luck, I hope it helps.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd say the most common causes of aches and pains is lack of exercise,being over weight and arthritis.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'm really sure it'll work for you, if not 100% at least it will decrease the aches a lot. I've never noticed it effecting my digestive system, and would much rather rely on something natural than trying to live on man made chemicals, but hey I guess that's a individual choice? Very best of luck, I hope it helps.


It will work, like I said it effects my stomach, other like you may not have the same problem.

They are chemicals in a common sense, organic chemicals.

Two of the most potent analgesics are from plants, morphine and codeine.

Other meds like for heart regulation and BP are plant based, they have been modified, but are still natural.

Medicines fall into one of two categories, organic and inorganic, self explanatory.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

If you have your card and use it proper no jail time. It really helps to get to sleep.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have arthritis in lower back. A cortisone shot sure would be nice..


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> One heaping teaspoon ground ginger, one heaping teaspoon ground turmeric, in a glass of liquid of your choice daily (I prefer grapefruit juice). Your welcome.


One heaping teaspoon ground ginger, one heaping teaspoon ground turmeric, in a glass of old kentucky bourbon


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> One heaping teaspoon ground ginger, one heaping teaspoon ground turmeric, in a glass of liquid of your choice daily (I prefer grapefruit juice). Your welcome.


Would also recommend to include one teaspoon fine grind black pepper. It will increase the effectiveness of the tumeric by several hundred percent. 
Health Benefits of Black Pepper and Turmeric | Turmeric for Health!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Tylenol #4 works for me, tried the ginger and turmeric, real hard on my stomach.
> 
> End up trading leg and hip pain for stomach/ intestinal pain.
> 
> ...


Tylenol is real hard on the liver. Be very careful.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'm really sure it'll work for you, if not 100% at least it will decrease the aches a lot. I've never noticed it effecting my digestive system, and would much rather rely on something natural than trying to live on man made chemicals, but hey I guess that's a individual choice? Very best of luck, I hope it helps.


Same here on no digestion issues on the turmeric. We take Curcumin capsules daily plus I get on occasinal kicks of turmeric and black pepper just dumped in the mouth and chased with water. Never had no tummy troubles with it. Now Caynne pepper is very soothing to the tummy. It was the main active ingredient in old horse colic medicines. Capsules of the stuff are pretty cheap

https://www.google.com/search?q=benefits+of+caynne+pepper&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Would also recommend to include one teaspoon fine grind black pepper. It will increase the effectiveness of the tumeric by several hundred percent.
> Health Benefits of Black Pepper and Turmeric | Turmeric for Health!


Thanks BW, I'll start including black pepper.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I was going to stay quiet but I guess I'll weigh in. I'm 40 and after multiple childbirths, crooked spine, severe car accident and degenerative arthritis in my back I can promise you I know a thing or two about pain. After the car accident I got severely addicted to pain pills. To the point I was spending several hundred dollars a week on them. Withdrawals were the worst thing I've ever gone through in my life. I thought for sure I would die, almost wished I would. I've relapsed a couple times but only once as severely as the last and that was when I started taking methadone. I only took it for a couple months but it was still enough to make my 2 week withdrawals the absolute worst pain in the world. After that I swore I would never touch an opiate again. On that note I would not recommend Tylenol #4 to anybody. Codeine is an opiate and is addictive and for people like me it's an absolute gateway drug. I'd be popping 8 or 10 of those at a time. 

Anyway moving on. After I gave up the pain pills I still had to deal with the pain somehow so I alternate between ibuprofen and Goody powders. And I take a lot. Anywhere for 8-24 ibuprofen a day or 9-15 Goody's a day. And mind you I've been doing this every day for 6 years. Recently ended up in the hospital. Needless to say my stomach is a mess. Ulcers out the wahoo. BUT stomachs heal and ulcers are manageable. What I am truly lucky for is that my liver and my kidneys were perfectly fine. The doctors were pretty much stunned and said I must have the metabolism of a rabbit. (hence being able to take 8 percocet at a time). 

Boils down to this, if you told me to eat ground up tree bark and wrap snake skins around my back to ward off pain, I'd do it. Chronic pain is a bitch. Addiction is more of a bitch. Addiction is something I don't ever want to go through again. Laying in bed going through withdrawals I kept thinking to myself.. "If we had an EMP right now you're completely screwed. You're laying here helpless and all your preps are for nothing." Just kept telling myself if I made it through I'd never let it happen again. Addiction is the anti- being prepared. Same goes with the ibuprofen and Goody's. I got lucky but imagine trying to deal with liver or kidney failure in a SHTF scenario. My ex husband died of liver failure. I wouldn't wish it on anybody. Especially without modern medicine.

Ok that's all. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deleted

I'll not be part of facebook


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Kahlan said:


> I was going to stay quiet but I guess I'll weigh in. I'm 40 and after multiple childbirths, crooked spine, severe car accident and degenerative arthritis in my back I can promise you I know a thing or two about pain. After the car accident I got severely addicted to pain pills. To the point I was spending several hundred dollars a week on them. Withdrawals were the worst thing I've ever gone through in my life. I thought for sure I would die, almost wished I would. I've relapsed a couple times but only once as severely as the last and that was when I started taking methadone. I only took it for a couple months but it was still enough to make my 2 week withdrawals the absolute worst pain in the world. After that I swore I would never touch an opiate again. On that note I would not recommend Tylenol #4 to anybody. Codeine is an opiate and is addictive and for people like me it's an absolute gateway drug. I'd be popping 8 or 10 of those at a time.
> 
> Anyway moving on. After I gave up the pain pills I still had to deal with the pain somehow so I alternate between ibuprofen and Goody powders. And I take a lot. Anywhere for 8-24 ibuprofen a day or 9-15 Goody's a day. And mind you I've been doing this every day for 6 years. Recently ended up in the hospital. Needless to say my stomach is a mess. Ulcers out the wahoo. BUT stomachs heal and ulcers are manageable. What I am truly lucky for is that my liver and my kidneys were perfectly fine. The doctors were pretty much stunned and said I must have the metabolism of a rabbit. (hence being able to take 8 percocet at a time).
> 
> ...


I have a relative that is going through Heroin addiction and is on Methodone.. We know the root cause, and , to be honest, its Big Pharm and Doctors... When someone needs pain meds, don't send them home with liquid versions of it and say, TAKE AS Needed. Then, once Rx is up, letting someone go and find alternative medicine really hurts..
I feel for ya.. I really do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I was going to stay quiet but I guess I'll weigh in. I'm 40 and after multiple childbirths, crooked spine, severe car accident and degenerative arthritis in my back I can promise you I know a thing or two about pain. After the car accident I got severely addicted to pain pills. To the point I was spending several hundred dollars a week on them. Withdrawals were the worst thing I've ever gone through in my life. I thought for sure I would die, almost wished I would. I've relapsed a couple times but only once as severely as the last and that was when I started taking methadone. I only took it for a couple months but it was still enough to make my 2 week withdrawals the absolute worst pain in the world. After that I swore I would never touch an opiate again. On that note I would not recommend Tylenol #4 to anybody. Codeine is an opiate and is addictive and for people like me it's an absolute gateway drug. I'd be popping 8 or 10 of those at a time.
> 
> Anyway moving on. After I gave up the pain pills I still had to deal with the pain somehow so I alternate between ibuprofen and Goody powders. And I take a lot. Anywhere for 8-24 ibuprofen a day or 9-15 Goody's a day. And mind you I've been doing this every day for 6 years. Recently ended up in the hospital. Needless to say my stomach is a mess. Ulcers out the wahoo. BUT stomachs heal and ulcers are manageable. What I am truly lucky for is that my liver and my kidneys were perfectly fine. The doctors were pretty much stunned and said I must have the metabolism of a rabbit. (hence being able to take 8 percocet at a time).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Heard a sad story on the radio just this morning about some top drafted football player who had got addicted to hyrdrocone. Went off to prirson for 32 months and lost all his millions.Mighty sad.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Hey Kahlan :vs_wave


Hi Slippy! :tango_face_smile:



bigwheel said:


> Thanks for sharing. Heard a sad story on the radio just this morning about some top drafted football player who had got addicted to hyrdrocone. Went off to prirson for 32 months and lost all his millions.Mighty sad.


I'm not sure which one that was but I know Brett Favre recently came forward and talked about his pain pill addiction. Touch me a lot actually. I wish more role models would talk about it. It's so much more common than people realize.



SOCOM42 said:


> KAHLAN, I am not addicted, not in denial either.
> 
> I take them when I plan to do certain types of work around here, like this morning, took two #4's and that was it, and done with the work.
> 
> ...


Please don't misunderstand my post. I was in no way assuming or applying that you had an addiction problem or were in denial. It was all about _me_. Some people are just fine taking things as directed and then going on with their life. I unfortunately am not one of those people. No matter what it is if the directions tell me to take 2 every six hours, I'll take 4 every 3 hours instead. Luckily the Tylenol 4 is not available over the counter here although it is in Canada where my mom lives. And just to be safe as a disclaimer let me say I do NOT recommend for anybody to exceed the recommended dose on medication of any sort. Do as Kahlan says, not as Kahlan does. Don't try this at home folks. And all that good stuff.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I have a relative that is going through Heroin addiction and is on Methodone.. We know the root cause, and , to be honest, its Big Pharm and Doctors... When someone needs pain meds, don't send them home with liquid versions of it and say, TAKE AS Needed. Then, once Rx is up, letting someone go and find alternative medicine really hurts..
> I feel for ya.. I really do.


I truly from the bottom of my heart feel for your relative and their family. Opiates are a gateway drug to heroin. It's cheaper and sadly easy to get. Luckily no matter how bad I got I knew better than to every try that once but I can so easily see how people would. Once is all it would have taken for me. I hope the methadone program continues to work for them and they can kick the habit permanently.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I had my knee surgery my doc practically shoved Oxy and Hydrocodone into my hands as I left the hospital. I denied the prescription of oxycontin but he made me keep the Hydrocodone, which I'm glad I took, especially after Physical Therapy sessions. 

I took all but 1, choosing to leave that remaining pill in the bottle to prove I wasn't addicted. 

I'll probably end up taking that last tablet the next time Mrs Slippy makes me watch a Nicholas Sparks movie or some such nonsense. 

That top NFL Draft pick BigWheel was talking about may have been Ryan Leaf.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy, with the knee like that, you should have been on morphine sulfate injections.

Both of my brothers look like that, and he is getting them redone soon, both of them.

He had them done originally about 25-30 years ago.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Having problems with the wrong things getting stiff??


LOL. My problem is the right thing still gets stiff, but I can't do anything about it because everything else is stiff too.

Can you say that here?

Hi, Kahlan.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> When I had my knee surgery my doc practically shoved Oxy and Hydrocodone into my hands as I left the hospital. I denied the prescription of oxycontin but he made me keep the Hydrocodone, which I'm glad I took, especially after Physical Therapy sessions.
> 
> I took all but 1, choosing to leave that remaining pill in the bottle to prove I wasn't addicted.
> 
> ...


My knee started a down hill slide from a motorcycle accident in 1969. USEFUL TIP: Never try to ride your motorcycle when you are too drunk to stand up.:vs_lol:
I never got medical attention for it at the time, because (a) I was government property, and (b) it happened on a military base.
By 1989 my knee was bone on bone. Physical therapy was suggested and tried. By 2000 walking was getting difficult. Arthroscopic surgery to grind down and smooth out the bone ends was supposed to get me 5 more years. Over the years I have tried every available OTC pain management product, from lotions to creams to pills. (That TV advertisement that brags that Aleve is "one pill strong, all day long" is BS.)
By 2010 I see the surgeon who did both my wife's knee replacements. At that time, we figured my shoulder , which had been torn asunder in 1987, needed attention first. Man, recovery from that rebuild was REAL pain. I was in a sling for 12 weeks and had to sleep sitting up in my recliner all that time.:vs_shocked: The doc said that when he got inside, he had never seen one that bad, and told my wife if I screwed it up again there was no fixing it.:vs_sob:
They gave me hydrocodone for that surgery.
The knee replacement came in 2014. Again, hydrocodone. The knee was small time, compared to the shoulder.

Today, I'm good, except for peripheral neuropathy in my feet. No, I'm not diabetic. When I had my Agent Orange exam at the VA hospital the doctor in charge of that particular unit told me that the VA will not recognize it as being AO caused, but she has seen enough Nam vets with the condition she is sure it is.
Some days the pain is intense, as I'm writing this it's not bad. Sometimes simply walking around the house is very difficult.
Other vets have told me that vitamins B-12 and D-3 help, and they seem to help me. 
Also, I take 200 mg ibuprofen, 4 at a time, twice a day. In between I take 3 aspirin and 3 500 mg Tylenol at a time, twice a day.

You younger folks just wait. I thought the difference between 45 & 50 was steep. Shoot, that 'twernt nothing compared to hitting 65 after a life of manual labor.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Slippy, with the knee like that, you should have been on morphine sulfate injections.
> 
> Both of my brothers look like that, and he is getting them redone soon, both of them.
> 
> He had them done originally about 25-30 years ago.


SOCOM,

That picture was a couple of days after surgery. The knee is GREAT now! No pain at all and I can walk forever on it and even jog. Having total knee replacement surgery was the best decision I've made in a long time. Living with pain was killing me, getting multople cortisone injections was a pain too..now Im a new man.

I'm glad that I did the rehab/physical therapy like I did, I really immersed myself into the rehab. I aint going to lie, it hurt during the rehab, hurt like hell. But now its good as new.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Luckily for me, my surgeon said no jogging on my chrome knee. Low impact excersize only.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

May have been him. They did not mention his name. Said he was number 2 overall in 2012 I think. Now think he goes around giving speeches at Churches about the evils of drug addicition.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deleted,

I'll not be part of facebook


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll chime in here because I have been in chronic severe pain for the last 36 years. Started when I was 15, pain in my lower legs was so bad I was in tears for years. To this day I still have the pain and no Dr has been able to tell me what is the cause. I had 2 surgeries on the legs to rip out veins (Drs said that was what was causing the pain) well now I still have the same pain but have extremely poor circulation in my legs (this happened at age 19)

I decided I could deal with the pain and did what ever I wanted and now have 12 bulging disks in my back pinching on nerves, have pain like heart attacks constantly, and burning pains to chest, stomach, shoulders and head. I have migraine headaches constantly. Now have ulcers because of all the meds I have to take. I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia years ago which explains some of the pains and stuff but not all. Now my Dr said I have some autoimmune disease that attacks every muscle in my body. Poly something or another.. I have been taking pain meds on and off (mostly on) for my entire adult life. Started out with Tylenol 3's and worked up to Percocets, but I always took in moderation (well some times I took 2 at a time) Now I take Norco every 4 hours and every so often I stop taking them if I think they are not working as well as they should... Get restless legs for a day or 2 but that is the only side effects..

Living with this kind of pain has made me depressed, VERY angry and not that much fun to be around. It is the reason I am hardly on this or other sites any more. I cant work but keep getting denied my SSDI so that is not helping!!! 

I will have to give this a try as I have tried EVERYTHING else from PT, MT, acupressure, acupuncture, holistic remedies and at one point I think I sacrificed a virgin (or was it a chicken?)

Oh well, im out


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

DOC, I understand where you are coming from.

I suffer from diabetic foot and leg pain that is always there.

Plus Bursitis in both legs and hips, the more I walk the worse it gets.

This is the toll from being active for a lifetime, it all came on about 15 years ago progressively.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Pain let's you know you are still alive


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Doc I sent you a pm.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

That Gabapentin is nasty stuff. My bride was on it for a long time and finally titrated off of it. It was effecting her short term memory.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I hear cayenne pepper is good for the pain. But, we are a medicinal society.. I think Big Pharm throws allot of stuff at us till something works.
Lose weight, that takes a load off of your structual.
Gain muscle, helps support your body.
So many things that docs do and tell us..


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Lawry's Seasoned salt

Replace your salt in the shaker with this!

Ingredients are Salt / Turmeric / Paprika / Garlic / Onion and NO MSG!

Using the exact amount of this as you do of salt will actually help your blood pressure (LESS SALT AND MORE GOOD STUFF IN IT ) and it's fantastic on pretty much everything!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/15754618...75035&wl11=online&wl12=15754618&wl13=&veh=sem

Check out the reviews!


----------

